# 70L - without plan



## whitey (Jun 20, 2009)

Foreground plants: Glosstigma elatonides, Echinodorus tenellus; Middle (from left): Bacopa caroliniana, Rotala macandra, Bacopa monnieri; Background: Heteranthera zosterifolia, Mayaca fluviatilis, Ludwigia repens ‘Rubin’, Cardamine lyrata. Some crypts in shade of ludwigia, and temporary Java moss on bog wood. future: Hemianthus micranthemoides and Rotala wallichii instead Star Grass (I'm just sick of cutting that bloody weed every two days ;-)).
That's picture of the tank 8 weeks after restart. I'm learning at the moment how to grow plants so basically there's no planning, just general idea. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

The color scheme looks good and the plants are growing healthy. Your off to a good start.


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

Just curious...Are you sure that the second plant listed is Echinodorus tenellus? It looks very much like dwarf sag...though they can sometimes look very similar, it's true.


----------



## whitey (Jun 20, 2009)

Avi said:


> Just curious...Are you sure that the second plant listed is Echinodorus tenellus? It looks very much like dwarf sag...though they can sometimes look very similar, it's true.


yeah! you're right this is Sagittaria subulata (I've checked my phone memory where I've got picture of the labels) 
Cheers mate that's the one (you're watchful aren't you ;-))


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

****** said:


> yeah! you're right this is Sagittaria subulata (I've checked my phone memory where I've got picture of the labels)
> Cheers mate that's the one (you're watchful aren't you ;-))


I was just keeping my eye on things.....


----------

